# Subcontract wanted - Southern NH



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello,

I am looking for a contract for my F650 with 10' blade. Truck is manned with two great operators and covered with 1Mil/2Mil GL. Southern NH, Nashua, Manchester, Merrimack, Amherst, Milford, etc.

Contact me via eMail and we can talk.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Matt


----------

